# In which direction do you install this mower fuel filter? (pic)



## AshleyQ (Jun 26, 2018)

This filter is different from the one that came with the mower and there's no arrow or any instructions.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51QvlMP8vlL._AC_SX466_.jpg


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

According to your pictures, gas should flow from right to left.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What he said...

In the case of a gravity fed system, it really doesn't make two hill of beans of difference.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I always blow through them first.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

If you look at them, they mostly are made like a funnel. Logically, narrower end is outflow.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Unless the filter is marked, I've seen an arrow on some, then I'd say it doesn't make all that much a difference. Try blowing thru both ends and pick the one that seem to take the least amount of pressure to flow as the inlet end.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Left to right.

Then again, according to this it is opposite.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Another vote to from left to right.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Filter on top is right to left to my eye. The particulate (i.e. dirty fuel) should flow from the outside of the filter element to the inside and out. 

Again...this this small a motor and flow, doesn't make 2 hill of beans difference. I always have them flow from the outside of the filter to the inside so that there is more 2nd chance filtration capability (i.e. material is trapped by the media, drops off to the bottom of the filter housing).


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I agree with right to left on the pic you linhed so you can see how much crap is on it and perhaps change it before it leaves you on the far end of the field. :wink2:

Also, there's tiny/slightly more surface area when connected that way so it'll last longer. Not much.


----------

